# Cloudy white sediment in bottom of milk?



## Barnes19 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've recently noticed a small amount of white sediment in the bottom of the milk from one of my goats.

Imagine if you added a tsp of finely powdered lime or chalk to a bottle of milk and let it settle out ... thats what it would look like.
It literally looks like settling calcium powder ... which of course is ridiculous.

The milk tastes good, and stores well, nothing wrong with it as far as I can tell. I didn't even notice until cleaning out a bottle, but on looking other bottles also have it in the bottom to varying degrees.

The goat and udder appear healthy in every way.

Never seen this before ... has anyone else? Should I be concerned?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I did a search...not easy with this subject. Suggestions were to test for mastitis. Never saw an actual answer on that tho. Too much calcium in feed was another. And shedding some somatic (?) cells was another.


----------



## Barnes19 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hm ... well if its mastitis its very discreet indeed. Even subclinical should show some more signs surely. But I'll check that out first. Somatic cells ... well I know that can be mastitis, but it can be other things too ... have to have that checked properly.

Maybe I'll separate her halves into different bottles ... see if its only from one side. That would be an indicator.

I don't really want to go for antibios unless its actually needed ... resistance is enough of a problem already. I'll have to check it out first. In the meantime I can put her on some herbal for it ... that will at least keep it under control until I know for sure.

Calcium ... hard to say how she'd get too much of that, but I can't know for sure. It does look like it. Calcium could be in anything I really can't say ...

It seems to be less today, but its still there, and it seems to fluctuate anyway, some milkings have more of it than others. Seems to be more of it every second day, and then less again.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I don't know. I was sceptical on the mastitis too but several different places suggested it... Seems strange to me.


----------

